# Villaggi turistici......occhio x chi va in coppia



## Old Alexantro (17 Marzo 2009)

recentemente mi sono imbattuto x svariati motivi in un gruppo di animatori turistici che operano in vari villaggi (a sharm) che mi hanno riferito una cosuccia di cui vagamente ero gia a conoscenza.....cioe che c'e' questa propensione x molte donne che si recano in vacanza col proprio compagno o marito di tradire sul posto nonostante la presenza del consorte.....addirittura si organizzano giochi e passatempi x soli uomini del villaggio x tenerli distratti mentre si intrattengono le mogli
Mi hanno detto che forse l'aria diversa del luogo lontano magari esotico e suggestivo,l'aitanza dell'animatore e altre cose portano a questa cosa.....
ripeto non  era x me una novita e nn mi sono stupito nel sentire tutto cio' ma nn sapevo nei dettagli come funzionava....
voi ne eravate a conoscenza?


----------



## Old Anna A (17 Marzo 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> recentemente mi sono imbattuto x svariati motivi in un gruppo di animatori turistici che operano in vari villaggi (a sharm) che mi hanno riferito una cosuccia di cui vagamente ero gia a conoscenza.....cioe che c'e' questa propensione x molte donne che si recano in vacanza col proprio compagno o marito di tradire sul posto nonostante la presenza del consorte.....addirittura si organizzano giochi e passatempi x soli uomini del villaggio x tenerli distratti mentre si intrattengono le mogli
> Mi hanno detto che forse l'aria diversa del luogo lontano magari esotico e suggestivo,l'aitanza dell'animatore e altre cose portano a questa cosa.....
> ripeto non era x me una novita e nn mi sono stupito nel sentire tutto cio' ma nn sapevo nei dettagli come funzionava....
> voi ne eravate a conoscenza?


sapevo del fig bamboo 

	
	
		
		
	


	




   e non stento a credere che sia vero quello che dici...


----------



## brugola (17 Marzo 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> sapevo del *fig bamboo*
> 
> 
> 
> ...
















   che lapsus!!!


----------



## Old Alexantro (17 Marzo 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> sapevo del fig bamboo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


bah io in un villaggio ci sono stato da single 3 anni fa
 e ti dico che  se sei accoppiato, sei a rischio corna; se sei single, anche se sei Gabriel Garko non so come mai gli animatori hanno diritto di prelazione anche se sono nei panni di Sergio Japino


----------



## Old Asudem (17 Marzo 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> bah io in un villaggio ci sono stato da single 3 anni fa
> e ti dico che  se sei accoppiato, sei a rischio corna; se sei single, anche se sei Gabriel Garko non so come mai gli animatori hanno diritto di prelazione anche se *sono nei panni di Sergio Japino*


----------



## Old Anna A (17 Marzo 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> che lapsus!!!


fig bamboo è più corretto.


----------



## brugola (17 Marzo 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> fig bamboo è più corretto.


si ma la carotina che ti porta a visitare lidi lontani è che siano big


----------



## Old Anna A (17 Marzo 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> si ma la carotina che ti porta a visitare lidi lontani è che siano big


big for fig


----------



## Old Alexantro (17 Marzo 2009)

mah
mi sa che siete ot
il discorso che volevo fare e' un altro


----------



## Old Anna A (17 Marzo 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> mah
> mi sa che siete ot
> il discorso che volevo fare e' un altro


mica tanto ot, secondo me..
sempre che tu abbia capito di cosa parlavamo io e brucola...


----------



## Old Alexantro (17 Marzo 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> mica tanto ot, secondo me..
> sempre che tu abbia capito di cosa parlavamo io e brucola...


 parlavate di cazzi
questo l'ho capito abbondantemente


----------



## Old Asudem (17 Marzo 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> big for fig
















  che pirla!


----------



## Minerva (17 Marzo 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> parlavate di cazzi
> questo l'ho capito abbondantemente


 fuor di metafora


----------



## Mari' (17 Marzo 2009)

*MA ...*

... precisamente di cosa si parla in questo 3d?




.


----------



## Old Alexantro (17 Marzo 2009)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... precisamente di cosa si parla in questo 3d?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 delle corna nei villaggi turistici
solo che delle debosciate si sono messe a parlare di scroti e mi hanno inzozzato tutto


----------



## brugola (17 Marzo 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> big for fig


e il bamboo??


----------



## Mari' (17 Marzo 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> delle corna nei villaggi turistici
> solo che delle debosciate si sono messe a parlare di scroti e mi hanno inzozzato tutto


----------



## Old irresponsabile (17 Marzo 2009)

confermo.

Ho fatto l'animatore pre tre stagioni estive quando studiavo: ero giovane e il mio trend erano le straniere dai 18 ai 24 anni.

Ma confermo tutto, esistono certe tattiche da far paura.


----------



## lale75 (17 Marzo 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> recentemente mi sono imbattuto x svariati motivi in un gruppo di animatori turistici che operano in vari villaggi (a sharm) che mi hanno riferito una cosuccia di cui vagamente ero gia a conoscenza.....cioe che c'e' questa propensione x molte donne che si recano in vacanza col proprio compagno o marito di tradire sul posto nonostante la presenza del consorte.....addirittura si organizzano giochi e passatempi x soli uomini del villaggio x tenerli distratti mentre si intrattengono le mogli
> Mi hanno detto che forse l'aria diversa del luogo lontano magari esotico e suggestivo,l'aitanza dell'animatore e altre cose portano a questa cosa.....
> ripeto non era x me una novita e nn mi sono stupito nel sentire tutto cio' ma nn sapevo nei dettagli come funzionava....
> voi ne eravate a conoscenza?


 

Sapevo che i villaggi turistici sono luoghi fecondi per le corna. Dell'organizzare addirittura dei passatempi per tenere impegnati i mariti non sapevo nulla, però.
Quanto al fatto che gli animatori siano le prede più ambite credo dipenda dal fatto che possono dare l'idea della "bottarella e via", della cosa trasgressiva...non saprei, non sono mai stata in un villaggio turistico


----------



## brugola (17 Marzo 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Sapevo che i villaggi turistici sono luoghi fecondi per le corna. Dell'organizzare addirittura dei passatempi per tenere impegnati i mariti non sapevo nulla, però.
> *Quanto al fatto che gli animatori siano le prede più ambite credo dipenda dal fatto che possono dare l'idea della "bottarella e via", della cosa trasgressiva.*..non saprei, non sono mai stata in un villaggio turistico


senza contare che se te ne fai uno poi le libagioni son gratis


----------



## Old irresponsabile (17 Marzo 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> senza contare che se te ne fai uno poi le libagioni son gratis


balle....


----------



## Old Alexantro (17 Marzo 2009)

infatti da quel che mi hanno detto in un ipotetico futuro (ah ah ah) viaggio di nozze con futura moglie (condoglianze a lei chiunque sara') se vado in un villaggio turistico mi porto il fucile


----------



## brugola (17 Marzo 2009)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> balle....


forse tu eri un animatore ingrato..


----------



## Grande82 (17 Marzo 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> infatti da quel che mi hanno detto in un ipotetico futuro (ah ah ah) viaggio di nozze con futura moglie (condoglianze a lei chiunque sara') se vado in un villaggio turistico mi porto il fucile


 'e alla fine arriva polly'!!


----------



## Old Alexantro (17 Marzo 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> senza contare che se te ne fai uno poi le libagioni son gratis


 questa nn la sapevo


----------



## Old irresponsabile (17 Marzo 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> forse tu eri un animatore ingrato..


no. Ma se intrattieni rapporti con 30-35 donne in una stagione di tre mesi e mezzo, con lo stipendio da fame che danno agli animatori, non puoi permetterti di mantenerle per le libagioni.

A volte cercavo di fare il contrario, mai scroccato tanto in vita mia, mi veniva naturale ( mi invitavano spesso a tavola con loro...)


----------



## brugola (17 Marzo 2009)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> no. Ma se intrattieni rapporti con 30-35 donne in una stagione di tre mesi e mezzo, con lo stipendio da fame che danno agli animatori, non puoi permetterti di mantenerle per le libagioni.
> 
> A volte cercavo di fare il contrario, mai scroccato tanto in vita mia, mi veniva naturale ( mi invitavano spesso a tavola con loro...)


io non ho pagato un ape per 15 gg


----------



## lale75 (17 Marzo 2009)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> no. Ma se intrattieni rapporti con 30-35 donne in una stagione di tre mesi e mezzo, con lo stipendio da fame che danno agli animatori, non puoi permetterti di mantenerle per le libagioni.
> 
> A volte cercavo di fare il contrario, mai scroccato tanto in vita mia, mi veniva naturale ( mi invitavano spesso a tavola con loro...)


 

Coi mariti lì? Graziose!


----------



## Old Alexantro (17 Marzo 2009)

cmq io parlavo di corna di donne che hanno cmq marito o compagno al seguito
quindi con concreto rischio di essere scoperte dato che i villaggi nn e' che siano metropoli


----------



## Old irresponsabile (17 Marzo 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> io non ho pagato un ape per 15 gg


io ne scroccavo 4 o 5 al giorno....


----------



## Minerva (17 Marzo 2009)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> no. *Ma se intrattieni rapporti con 30-35 donne in una stagione di tre mesi e mezzo*, con lo stipendio da fame che danno agli animatori, non puoi permetterti di mantenerle per le libagioni.
> 
> A volte cercavo di fare il contrario, mai scroccato tanto in vita mia, mi veniva naturale ( mi invitavano spesso a tavola con loro...)


 ma nuoceranno alla sua vita ?


----------



## lale75 (17 Marzo 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> cmq io parlavo di corna di donne che hanno cmq marito o compagno al seguito
> quindi con concreto rischio di essere scoperte dato che i villaggi nn e' che siano metropoli


 

Ma questa storia funziona a senso unico? Volgio dire, da profana dei villaggi turistici, non ci sono animatrici che intrattengono i mariti?


----------



## brugola (17 Marzo 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Ma questa storia funziona a senso unico? Volgio dire, da profana dei villaggi turistici, non ci sono animatrici che intrattengono i mariti?


insomma..orgia nuda senza veli


----------



## Old irresponsabile (17 Marzo 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> cmq io parlavo di corna di donne che hanno cmq marito o compagno al seguito
> quindi con concreto rischio di essere scoperte dato che i villaggi nn e' che siano metropoli


ma come hai già detto ci sono i trucchi: corsi di risveglio muscolare al mattino, ad es, chi non faceva il corso faceva il palo al bungalow fino a che il marito dormiva.

Oppure corso di surf: vi siete mai chiesti perchè c'è sempre un surf che và nella direzione opposta al vento e finisce nella zona dell'immancabile canneto o scoglio nascondi copula?

tutto normale.....


----------



## Old Alexantro (17 Marzo 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Ma questa storia funziona a senso unico? Volgio dire, da profana dei villaggi turistici, non ci sono animatrici che intrattengono i mariti?


 io delle animatrici nn so niente
quindi nn mi pronuncio
so solo che dov'ero io erano dei cessi da competizione


----------



## Old irresponsabile (17 Marzo 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma nuoceranno alla sua vita ?


30-35 i TOP animatori.
Io nella mia stagione migliore sono arrivato ad 11. Ma sempre sesso sicuro.


----------



## Mari' (17 Marzo 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Ma questa storia funziona a senso unico? Volgio dire, da profana dei villaggi turistici, non ci sono animatrici che intrattengono i mariti?




Che tristezza  

	
	
		
		
	


	








.


----------



## lale75 (17 Marzo 2009)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> ma come hai già detto ci sono i trucchi: corsi di risveglio muscolare al mattino, ad es, chi non faceva il corso faceva il palo al bungalow fino a che il marito dormiva.
> 
> Oppure corso di surf: vi siete mai chiesti perchè c'è sempre un surf che và nella direzione opposta al vento e finisce nella zona dell'immancabile canneto o scoglio nascondi copula?
> 
> tutto normale.....


 

Ma, scusate, se due vanno in vacanza assieme le cose le faranno pure assieme o mi volete dire che vanno in viaggio di nozze e lei fa il corso di wind-surf nei canneti e lui la danza del ventre nel bungalow?


----------



## Old irresponsabile (17 Marzo 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Ma questa storia funziona a senso unico? Volgio dire, da profana dei villaggi turistici, non ci sono animatrici che intrattengono i mariti?


 
numericamente le animatrici sono di meno che gli animatori.

Ma si danno da fare molto anche loro.
Il fatto è che una donna che tradisce l'uomo generalmente non ha problemi ad abbindolarlo, un uomo che punta un'animatrice deve superare lo scoglio moglie che generalmente è più attenta.


----------



## Old Alexantro (17 Marzo 2009)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> ma come hai già detto ci sono i trucchi: corsi di risveglio muscolare al mattino, ad es, chi non faceva il corso faceva il palo al bungalow fino a che il marito dormiva.
> 
> Oppure corso di surf: vi siete mai chiesti perchè c'è sempre un surf che và nella direzione opposta al vento e finisce nella zona dell'immancabile canneto o scoglio nascondi copula?
> 
> tutto normale.....


 si mi hanno parlato di tanti trucchetti a tal proposito
anche di tornei di calcetto tra gli uomini del villaggio
roba da tenerli a bada 20 alla volta


----------



## lale75 (17 Marzo 2009)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> 30-35 i TOP animatori.
> Io nella mia stagione migliore sono arrivato ad 11. Ma sempre sesso sicuro.








  e la sera mettevate la tacca vicino al letto??? che miseria...


----------



## Old irresponsabile (17 Marzo 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Ma, scusate, se due vanno in vacanza assieme le cose le faranno pure assieme o mi volete dire che vanno in viaggio di nozze e lei fa il corso di wind-surf nei canneti e lui la danza del ventre nel bungalow?


 
la maggioranza delle coppi per un villaggio medio grande stà sempre insieme.

Moltissimi si dividono nel nome del divertimento e del rispetto per gli interssi reciproci ( lei al risveglio muscolare, lui al bar al torneo di freccette...)


----------



## Old Alexantro (17 Marzo 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Ma, scusate, se due vanno in vacanza assieme le cose le faranno pure assieme o mi volete dire che vanno in viaggio di nozze e lei fa il corso di wind-surf nei canneti e lui la danza del ventre nel bungalow?


 e' li che arrivano i trucchetti
corsi o giochi x soli uomini....sai com'e'
sembrano cazzate ma chi e' stato nei villaggi col senno di poi nn puo che confermare quanto dico


----------



## Old irresponsabile (17 Marzo 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> e la sera mettevate la tacca vicino al letto??? che miseria...


avevo 23 anni.....se non mi divertivo lì, quando avrei dovuto farlo?


----------



## lale75 (17 Marzo 2009)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> la maggioranza delle coppi per un villaggio medio grande stà sempre insieme.
> 
> Moltissimi si dividono nel nome del divertimento e del rispetto per gli interssi reciproci ( lei al risveglio muscolare, lui al bar al torneo di freccette...)


 

Io uno che fa il torneo di freccette lo lascio sull'isola...


----------



## lale75 (17 Marzo 2009)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> avevo 23 anni.....se non mi divertivo lì, quando avrei dovuto farlo?


 


Boh...sarà che io sono una romantica ma 11 donne (o 30-35)in una stagione mi sanno di competizione...


----------



## Old Alexantro (17 Marzo 2009)

ricordo che tempo fa circolava su internet un video hard amatoriale
un animatore di santo domingo si era nascosto una telecamerina in camera e riprese un suo amplesso con una turista di desio mentre il fidanzato di lei giocava a tennis 
piu che hard quel video x i dialoghi l'ho trovato comico


----------



## Old irresponsabile (17 Marzo 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> si mi hanno parlato di tanti trucchetti a tal proposito
> anche di tornei di calcetto tra gli uomini del villaggio
> roba da tenerli a bada 20 alla volta


torneo di freccette
torneo di minigolf
torneo di volano
tiro alla fune
bocce

e la sera.....partitone di calcio sul maxischermo! olè!


----------



## Grande82 (17 Marzo 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Io uno che fa il torneo di freccette lo lascio sull'isola...


 (ma secondo te vale quanto le mutande con sgommata o di più?!?!?)


----------



## Old irresponsabile (17 Marzo 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Boh...sarà che io sono una romantica ma 11 donne (o 30-35)in una stagione mi sanno di competizione...


senza dubbio.

eravamo tutti in competizione fra noi!

però ci si divideva per anzianità: io ero uno dei più giovani e non avevo il diritto di interferire con gli anziani, non sò se mi spiego.


----------



## Old irresponsabile (17 Marzo 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> ricordo che tempo fa circolava su internet un video hard amatoriale
> un animatore di santo domingo si era nascosto una telecamerina in camera e riprese un suo amplesso con una turista di desio mentre il fidanzato di lei giocava a tennis
> piu che hard quel video x i dialoghi l'ho trovato comico


e le immersioni?

quante donne ho visto partire col marito con maschera boccaglio e bombola e poi tirarsi indietro all'ultimo momento perchè avevano paura.

Ed il marito andava da solo, anche perchè spesso sono escursioni a pagamento e dato che è già stata pagata....


----------



## Old Alexantro (17 Marzo 2009)

sarei curioso di sapere quante sono le donzelle che cornificano in vacanza durante il viaggio di nozze
x la serie chi ben comincia e' a meta' dell'opera


----------



## Old irresponsabile (17 Marzo 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> sarei curioso di sapere quante sono le donzelle che cornificano in vacanza durante il viaggio di nozze
> x la serie chi ben comincia e' a meta' dell'opera


 
questo non lo so.

tante, presumo.


----------



## lale75 (17 Marzo 2009)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> senza dubbio.
> 
> eravamo tutti in competizione fra noi!
> 
> però ci si divideva per anzianità: io ero uno dei più giovani e non avevo il diritto di interferire con gli anziani, non sò se mi spiego.


 
Una curiosità: ma queste donne si rendono conto che non stanno vivendo una storia romantica, che sono lì per "far numero"? O credono di essere le uniche? perchè a me è capitato di sentire di amiche tornate dai villaggi turistici (da single) che credevano di aver trovato l'amore eterno, ne parlavano come se fossero le protagoniste di Dirty Dancing


----------



## Minerva (17 Marzo 2009)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> senza dubbio.
> 
> eravamo tutti in competizione fra noi!
> 
> però ci si divideva per anzianità: io ero uno dei più giovani e non avevo il diritto di interferire con gli anziani, non sò se mi spiego.


 sono consapevole di rappresentare  un tormentone:
usavate il preservativo?


----------



## lale75 (17 Marzo 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> (ma secondo te vale quanto le mutande con sgommata o di più?!?!?)


 

No, le mutande sgommate sono il top del trash...


----------



## Old Alexantro (17 Marzo 2009)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> e le immersioni?
> 
> quante donne ho visto partire col marito con maschera boccaglio e bombola e poi tirarsi indietro all'ultimo momento perchè avevano paura.
> 
> Ed il marito andava da solo, anche perchè spesso sono escursioni a pagamento e dato che è già stata pagata....


 a me hanno parlato delle escursioni gia pagate dove la moglie causa un mal di testa strano si tira indietro all'ultimo momento
pero dice "te caro vai pure non preoccuparti"


----------



## Old irresponsabile (17 Marzo 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Una curiosità: ma queste donne si rendono conto che non stanno vivendo una storia romantica, che sono lì per "far numero"? O credono di essere le uniche? perchè a me è capitato di sentire di amiche tornate dai villaggi turistici (da single) che credevano di aver trovato l'amore eterno, ne parlavano come se fossero le protagoniste di Dirty Dancing


qualcuna si innamorava, si.

ma per il resto ero io a sentirmi carne da macello: non hai idea di quanta competizione esista fra donne per portarsi a letto l'animatore.

per giunta io insegnavo surf....non ti dico!


----------



## Grande82 (17 Marzo 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> a me hanno parlato delle escursioni gia pagate dove la moglie causa un mal di testa strano si tira indietro all'ultimo momento
> pero dice "te caro vai pure non preoccuparti"


 sì, ne ha parlato irry 4 post fa 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 .... l'arteriosclerosi, che brutta cosa!!


----------



## Old irresponsabile (17 Marzo 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> sono consapevole di rappresentare un tormentone:
> usavate il preservativo?


molti no.

io sempre, anche quando mi dicevano di stare tranquillo perchè prendevano la pillola.


----------



## Old Alexantro (17 Marzo 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Una curiosità: ma queste donne si rendono conto che non stanno vivendo una storia romantica, che sono lì per "far numero"? O credono di essere le uniche? perchè a me è capitato di sentire di amiche tornate dai villaggi turistici (da single) che credevano di aver trovato l'amore eterno, ne parlavano come se fossero le protagoniste di Dirty Dancing


 lo sanno lo sanno
e' questo il bello
anche x loro e' la stessa identica cosa
sanno che nn torneranno piu li'
e ne approfittano
anche questo incide secondo me
(parlo x le sposate)
sulle single
ci sono le ingenuotte anche li' si illudono di chissa cosa


----------



## Old Alexantro (17 Marzo 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> sì, ne ha parlato irry 4 post fa
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 lui ha parlato di immersioni subacquee
le escursioni sono un altra cosa
testolina !


----------



## lale75 (17 Marzo 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> a me hanno parlato delle escursioni gia pagate dove la moglie causa un mal di testa strano si tira indietro all'ultimo momento
> pero dice "te caro vai pure non preoccuparti"


 
Una volta un mio amico disse: le corna chi le ha se le merita...in 'sto caso sei così lesso da farti infinocchiare così(che queste cose succedano nei villaggi turistici è cosa risaputa)allora ti sta bene partire tonno e tornare stambecco


----------



## Minerva (17 Marzo 2009)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> molti no.
> 
> io sempre, anche quando mi dicevano di stare tranquillo perchè prendevano la pillola.


 giustamente.
pensa te quanto erano furbe.almeno tu sei stato intelligente da questo punto di vista


----------



## Old irresponsabile (17 Marzo 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Una volta un mio amico disse: le corna chi le ha se le merita...in 'sto caso sei così lesso da farti infinocchiare così(che queste cose succedano nei villaggi turistici è cosa risaputa)allora ti sta bene partire tonno e tornare stambecco


 
a parziale scusante dico che esiste una vera e propria organizzazione pro-topa nei villaggi organizzati.

E' una vera e propria attività parallela che svolgono bene o male tutti gli animatori.


----------



## Old Alexantro (17 Marzo 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Una volta un mio amico disse: le corna chi le ha se le merita...in 'sto caso sei così lesso da farti infinocchiare così(che queste cose succedano nei villaggi turistici è cosa risaputa)allora ti sta bene partire tonno e tornare stambecco


 obbiettivamente
quanti mariti pensano che la moglie gli metta le corna proprio quando sono in vacanza assieme???


----------



## lale75 (17 Marzo 2009)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> molti no.
> 
> io sempre, anche quando mi dicevano di stare tranquillo perchè prendevano la pillola.


 

Che bello! Pensa a 'sti poveri cristi felici se magari pensano di aver messo incinta la moglie già in viaggio di nozze....


----------



## Old Alexantro (17 Marzo 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Che bello! Pensa a 'sti poveri cristi felici se magari pensano di aver messo incinta la moglie già in viaggio di nozze....


 poi 9 mesi dopo quando vedono il figlio nato mulatto gli sorge un leggero dubbio......


----------



## lale75 (17 Marzo 2009)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> a parziale scusante dico che esiste una vera e propria organizzazione pro-topa nei villaggi organizzati.
> 
> E' una vera e propria attività parallela che svolgono bene o male tutti gli animatori.


 

Tipo le agenzie di lavoro interinale? Arrivi e paghi per distrarre il marito della topo (ops tipa, scusate 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  )   finchè tu te la zompi?


----------



## Old irresponsabile (17 Marzo 2009)

mi avete fatto affiorare dei ricordi che credevo sopiti e persi nel tempo.

E' stata una bella esperienza, fatta da giovane.

oggi non ne sarei più capace, ci vuole veramente un fisico bestiale.
Tanto per incominciare dormi si e no 4 ore per notte, a due a due.
poi mangi sempre sregolato, bevi e fumi come un dannato.....finita la stagione non ricordavo nemmeno come mi chiamavo.

ma quanta spensieratezza, quante risate...


----------



## lale75 (17 Marzo 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> poi 9 mesi dopo quando vedono il figlio nato mulatto gli sorge un leggero dubbio......


 

la storia del Big Bamboo l'avevo sentita anch'io comunque...ma, ripeto, io voglio almeno l'illusione di essere l'unica altrimenti non se ne fa nada...


----------



## Old Alexantro (17 Marzo 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Tipo le agenzie di lavoro interinale? Arrivi e paghi per distrarre il marito della topo (ops tipa, scusate
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 te scherzi ma e' piu o meno cosi'


----------



## Old irresponsabile (17 Marzo 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Tipo le agenzie di lavoro interinale? Arrivi e paghi per distrarre il marito della topo (ops tipa, scusate
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no, non c'è niente di scritto.
Un caro amico mio, animatore a tempo perso anche lui,  si lamentava perchè un anno a sharm si è trovato con dei colleghi animatori che non ci sapevano fare proprio, anzi.

poverino, aveva tutto il da fare sulle sue spalle....


----------



## lale75 (17 Marzo 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> te scherzi ma e' piu o meno cosi'


 

vedi un pò te che in periodo di crisi potrei mettermi in affari....noleggio tope...


----------



## Old irresponsabile (17 Marzo 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> vedi un pò te che in periodo di crisi potrei mettermi in affari....noleggio tope...


quelle ci sono già.....


----------



## Old Alexantro (17 Marzo 2009)

diciamo che da quel che ho capito  c'e' un meccanismo di complicita' tra animatori
una sorta di codice d'onore
io ora copro le spalle a te
tu pero dopo le copri a me


----------



## Old irresponsabile (17 Marzo 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> diciamo che da quel che ho capito c'e' un meccanismo di complicita' tra animatori
> una sorta di codice d'onore
> io ora copro le spalle a te
> tu pero dopo le copri a me


non solo.
Anche un passaparola.

Mi spiego: nei villaggi non tutte le ragazze o donne appetibili si affacciano all'animazione, molte preferiscono la sdraio in spiaggia.

Mano a mano che arrivano donne interessanti, si fà il tam tam fra animatori per andarle a stanare e convincerle, insieme all'amico -fidanzato-marito, a partecipare a qualche attività.

In base alle confessioni raccolte o alle preferenze di ognuna ci si girava la dritta ( età, dimensioni del tipo, nazionalità, se sposata o fidanzata.....ecc ecc ).

se io al corso di surf avevo già 20-25 iscritti, non glielo si proponeva, perchè avrei avuto poche chance di abbordarla. Ma se ne valeva la pena si, la si trascinava proprio sul surf. Chiaro, no?

una vera e propria organizzazione per delinquere....


----------



## Old amarax (17 Marzo 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> recentemente mi sono imbattuto x svariati motivi in un gruppo di animatori turistici che operano in vari villaggi (a sharm) che mi hanno riferito una cosuccia di cui vagamente ero gia a conoscenza.....cioe che c'e' questa propensione x molte donne che si recano in vacanza col proprio compagno o marito di tradire sul posto nonostante la presenza del consorte.....addirittura si organizzano giochi e passatempi x soli uomini del villaggio x tenerli distratti mentre si intrattengono le mogli
> Mi hanno detto che forse l'aria diversa del luogo lontano magari esotico e suggestivo,l'aitanza dell'animatore e altre cose portano a questa cosa.....
> ripeto non era x me una novita e nn mi sono stupito nel sentire tutto cio' ma nn sapevo nei dettagli come funzionava....
> *voi ne eravate a conoscenza*?


 





 sì. Io stessa assistii anni fa ad una storia fra una signora ed il capovillaggio. Fra l'altro erano molto liberi perchè il marito veniva il sabato e la signora era sola con i bambini. Loro al babyclub, lei libera di svagarsi....


----------



## Old amarax (17 Marzo 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> obbiettivamente
> *quanti mariti pensano che la moglie gli metta le corna* proprio quando sono in vacanza assieme???


 
e a casa?


----------



## Mari' (17 Marzo 2009)

Una cosa mi viene da commentare ... ma che caxxo si sposa a fare certa gente? ... forse e' per pagare la retta della/delle vacanza/e e tutto il resto?


----------



## Old amarax (17 Marzo 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> si mi hanno parlato di tanti trucchetti a tal proposito
> anche di *tornei di calcetto tra gli uomini del villaggio*
> roba da tenerli a bada 20 alla volta


Vero. Io però andavo a fare il tifo per lui in prima fila e Pierre(faceva latino americano) lo mandai a cagare


----------



## Grande82 (17 Marzo 2009)

amarax ha detto:


> Vero. Io però andavo a fare il tifo per lui in prima fila e Pierre(faceva latino americano) lo mandai a cagare


 Pierre eh!?!?  

	
	
		
		
	


	




 chissà se fa ancora l'animatore.....


----------



## Old amarax (17 Marzo 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> poi 9 mesi dopo quando vedono *il figlio nato mulatto gli sorge un leggero dubbio*......


Alla Tammurriata nera...


----------



## Mari' (17 Marzo 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> poi 9 mesi dopo quando vedono il figlio nato mulatto gli sorge un leggero dubbio......



... e se fosse *lui *(il marito) ad avere un antenato nero ... sono cose successe nelle pagine della cronaca


----------



## Old amarax (17 Marzo 2009)

Mari' ha detto:


> Una cosa mi viene da commentare ... ma che caxxo si sposa a fare certa gente? ... forse e' per pagare la retta della/delle vacanza/e e tutto il resto?


Già. Forse a loro piace organizzare feste importanti. Finita la festa...a volte anche durante la festa per divertirsi di più...trombano magari con il testimone


----------



## Old Alexantro (17 Marzo 2009)

irresponsabile pura curiosita
mai successo il tipico imprevisto del mestiere....tipo il marito che torna prima del previsto dall'immersione o dal calcetto o scopre il tutto?


----------



## Old Alexantro (17 Marzo 2009)

amarax ha detto:


> e a casa?


a casa magari puoi anche pensarci
pero obbiettivamente nessuno pensa che la propria moglie tradisca mentre la coppia si trova in villeggiatura e tra l'altro senza stare un eccessivo lasso di tempo soli quindi in una situazione dove la consorte in teoria sarebbe anche facilmente controllabile


----------



## Old amarax (17 Marzo 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> irresponsabile pura curiosita
> mai successo il tipico imprevisto del mestiere....tipo il marito che torna prima del previsto dall'immersione o dal calcetto o scopre il tutto?


 
Io so di uno che ha scoperto appena tornato a casa dalle vacanze. Ma la sua _signora_, l'amante e la moglie di lui se li era portati nello *stesso* villaggio. No ciccia per gli animatori


----------



## Old amarax (17 Marzo 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> Pierre eh!?!?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 













  chissà. Ma ora io non vado più nei villaggi...mi piace andare in giro su spaigge nuove ogni giorno alla scoperta di luoghi incontaminati(tipo...grecia)


----------



## Old amarax (17 Marzo 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> a casa magari puoi anche pensarci
> pero obbiettivamente *nessuno pensa che la propria moglie tradisca mentre la coppia si trova in villeggiatura* e tra l'altro senza stare un eccessivo lasso di tempo soli quindi in una situazione dove la consorte in teoria sarebbe anche facilmente controllabile


 
Forse i mariti pensano di avere al fianco donne innamorate non capaci di tradire in assoluto.


----------



## Verena67 (17 Marzo 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> recentemente mi sono imbattuto x svariati motivi in un gruppo di animatori turistici che operano in vari villaggi (a sharm) che mi hanno riferito una cosuccia di cui vagamente ero gia a conoscenza.....cioe che c'e' questa propensione x molte donne che si recano in vacanza col proprio compagno o marito di tradire sul posto nonostante la presenza del consorte.....addirittura si organizzano giochi e passatempi x soli uomini del villaggio x tenerli distratti mentre si intrattengono le mogli
> Mi hanno detto che forse l'aria diversa del luogo lontano magari esotico e suggestivo,l'aitanza dell'animatore e altre cose portano a questa cosa.....
> ripeto non  era x me una novita e nn mi sono stupito nel sentire tutto cio' ma nn sapevo nei dettagli come funzionava....
> voi ne eravate a conoscenza?



Ah l'AITANZA....! 

	
	
		
		
	


	
















   (ma che parola è?!)

Comunque, non saprei, sono stata in villaggio e non ho attentato alla virtu' di nessun animatore.

Pero' una mia conoscente mi ha detto di aver tradito il suo lui proprio in villaggio, e proprio con un animatore, per cui forse non è solo una leggenda metropolitana!


----------



## Old Asudem (17 Marzo 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Ah l'AITANZA....!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


io mi vergogno un po' ad ammetterlo ma al club mediterranè ho sedotto un gio' (un animatore).
Se ci ripenso mi si rivoltano le budella...un francese zozzo, arrogante e antipatico come pochi.. 

	
	
		
		
	


	




però ero fresca di separazione


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (17 Marzo 2009)

Ma perché questo "interessante" thread in confessionale?

Comunque i racconti di tradimenti estivi con i bagnini se ne sentivano già negli anni '50 e '60.
Però non li ho sempre trovati di uno squallore e di una tristezza infinita.


----------



## Old Asudem (17 Marzo 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ma perché questo "interessante" thread in confessionale?
> *
> Comunque i racconti di tradimenti estivi con i bagnini *se ne sentivano già negli anni '50 e '60.
> Però non li ho sempre trovati di uno squallore e di una tristezza infinita.


il mio non era un bagnino, era un giò


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (17 Marzo 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> il mio non era un bagnino, era un giò


Altro livello ...comunque il tuo non era un tradimento.
Gli animatori hanno generalmente il fascino della giovinezza, dell'abbronzatura e dell'esibirsi.


----------



## Mari' (17 Marzo 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ma perché questo "interessante" thread in confessionale?
> 
> Comunque i racconti di tradimenti estivi con i bagnini se ne sentivano già negli anni '50 e '60.
> Però non li ho sempre trovati di uno squallore e di una* tristezza* infinita.



Gia' detto


----------



## Old Asudem (17 Marzo 2009)

onestamente non trovo differenza nel cornificare il marito in un villaggio o in città 

	
	
		
		
	


	




il fatto che il villaggio  abbia esattamente quello scopo è di uno squallore inaudito..

e ora che ho letto tutto il tred con le spiegazioni di irri mi viene il mal di panza...


----------



## Old amarax (17 Marzo 2009)

*x asu*

Non sapevo della tua separazione


----------



## Old Asudem (17 Marzo 2009)

amarax ha detto:


> Non sapevo della tua separazione


si parla delle guerre puniche 

	
	
		
		
	


	




sposata a 22 anni dopo 4 di fidanzamento e separata a 25


----------



## Old amarax (17 Marzo 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Altro livello ...comunque il tuo non era un tradimento.
> Gli animatori hanno generalmente il fascino della giovinezza, dell'abbronzatura e dell'esibirsi.


ed anche il fascino del capo... Che vale in qualunque campo.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (17 Marzo 2009)

amarax ha detto:


> ed anche il fascino del capo... Che vale in qualunque campo.


 Questo vale solo per il capo villaggio ...ma lì siamo ad alti livelli ...altro che Sean Connery ...roba da vantarsene fino alla casa di riposo...


----------



## Old Alexantro (18 Marzo 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> io mi vergogno un po' ad ammetterlo ma al club mediterranè ho sedotto un gio' (un animatore).
> Se ci ripenso mi si rivoltano le budella...un francese zozzo, arrogante e antipatico come pochi..
> 
> 
> ...


 anvedi sta zozzona!


----------



## Old Asudem (18 Marzo 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> anvedi sta zozzona!


non mi ci far pensare....è un po' come la contorsionista di tognazzi in amici miei..me ne vergogno tanto


----------



## Old Alexantro (18 Marzo 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> non mi ci far pensare....è un po' come la contorsionista di tognazzi in amici miei..me ne vergogno tanto


 ah beh
spero che tu non abbia fatto la stessa fine sua comunque


----------



## Old Asudem (18 Marzo 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> ah beh
> spero che tu non abbia fatto la stessa fine sua comunque


no no, io ero tognazzi


----------



## Old Alexantro (18 Marzo 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> no no, io ero tognazzi


 come fosse antani con scappellamento a destra quindi


----------



## Old Asudem (18 Marzo 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> come fosse antani con scappellamento a destra quindi


diciamo che ho fatto il rigatino e me ne sono andata


----------



## Old Alexantro (18 Marzo 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> diciamo che ho fatto il rigatino e me ne sono andata


 te ne 6 andata con Righi Niccolo' detto Righi Niccolo'?


----------



## brugola (18 Marzo 2009)

cmq io anni fa sono andata in un club med a cefalù...sembrava un club di scambisti.
a ferragosto ti trovavi le mani nel culo in qualsiasi posto andassi, da aver paura.
va bene il broccolaggio ma lì era veramente sgradevole


----------



## Minerva (18 Marzo 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> cmq io anni fa sono andata in un club med a cefalù...sembrava un club di scambisti.
> a ferragosto ti trovavi le mani nel culo in qualsiasi posto andassi, da aver paura.
> va bene il broccolaggio ma lì era veramente sgradevole


 spiace ma avrei esatto (?il participio del verbo esigere?)
le guardie del corpo


----------



## brugola (18 Marzo 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> spiace ma avrei esatto (?il participio del verbo esigere?)
> le guardie del corpo


ce l'avevo!
un bel francesino


----------



## Minerva (18 Marzo 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> ce l'avevo!
> un bel francesino


 quello con la cuffietta in testa?


----------



## Old irresponsabile (18 Marzo 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> irresponsabile pura curiosita
> mai successo il tipico imprevisto del mestiere....tipo il marito che torna prima del previsto dall'immersione o dal calcetto o scopre il tutto?


 
hai voglia!!!

uno ha persino chiamato i carabinieri...


----------



## brugola (18 Marzo 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> quello con la cuffietta in testa?


no, con quello ero ad amsterdam


----------



## Old irresponsabile (18 Marzo 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> no, con quello ero ad amsterdam


è dura ricordarseli tutti eh?


----------



## Old Asudem (18 Marzo 2009)

comunque il mio giò somigliava a michael jackson ma non era di colore


----------



## Old irresponsabile (18 Marzo 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> comunque il mio giò somigliava a michael jackson ma non era di colore


lo avevano pucciato nella candeggina da piccolo?


----------



## Minerva (18 Marzo 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> comunque il mio giò somigliava a michael jackson ma non era di colore


ecchissene
comunque bello scorfano


----------



## Old Asudem (18 Marzo 2009)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> lo avevano pucciato nella candeggina da piccolo?





Minerva ha detto:


> ecchissene
> comunque bello scorfano


che modi!
cafoni racchioni che non siete altro.
A me non diceva molto ma visto che era ricercatissimo mi son dovuta adeguare 

	
	
		
		
	


	












  .


----------



## Old irresponsabile (18 Marzo 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> che modi!
> cafoni racchioni che non siete altro.
> A me non diceva molto ma visto che era ricercatissimo mi son dovuta adeguare
> 
> ...


si, ma a noi? che ci cala?


----------



## Minerva (18 Marzo 2009)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> si, ma a noi? che ci cala?


 guarda che a te sono calate le braghe


----------



## Old Asudem (18 Marzo 2009)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> si, ma a noi? che ci cala?


obiettivamente credo niente...era pour parler


----------



## Old Alexantro (18 Marzo 2009)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> hai voglia!!!
> 
> uno ha persino chiamato i carabinieri...


 xche ai tropici hanno pure i carabinieri????


----------



## Old Alexantro (18 Marzo 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> comunque il mio giò somigliava a michael jackson ma non era di colore


 anche xche Michael Jackson non e' piu di colore da un p'o' di tempo


----------



## Old irresponsabile (18 Marzo 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> guarda che a te sono calate le braghe


spiegamela....


----------



## Old irresponsabile (18 Marzo 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> xche ai tropici hanno pure i carabinieri????


io sono sempre stato in Italia.


----------



## brugola (18 Marzo 2009)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> spiegamela....


----------



## Old Alexantro (18 Marzo 2009)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> io sono sempre stato in Italia.


 anche ste cose nn le ho mai capite
c'e' chi becca la moglie con un altro e chiama la polizia....
boh
come se l'adulterio fosse reato...
mica siamo in iran


----------



## Minerva (18 Marzo 2009)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> spiegamela....


 è duro spiegare le cavolate, irresponsable.
è un innocente giochetto di parole.cosa altrimenti?
ma ti prendono spesso questi attacchi di schizofrenia o scherzi?
ma il treno 
per l'off è sul binario 2?


----------



## Old irresponsabile (18 Marzo 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> anche ste cose nn le ho mai capite
> c'e' chi becca la moglie con un altro e chiama la polizia....
> boh
> come se l'adulterio fosse reato...
> mica siamo in iran


infatti ridevamo tutti!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	









I caramba non sapevano cosa rispondere, hanno invitato il "signore" in questione a recarsi in caserma per fare denuncia, ma non sapevano nemmeno loro quale denuncia poter fare!

Un altro invece si è preso una centra in mezzo agli occhi da un tedesco....ed è stato preventivo perchè è vero che gli aveva puntato la donna, ma ancora non aveva concluso.


----------



## Old irresponsabile (18 Marzo 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> è duro spiegare le cavolate, irresponsable.
> è un innocente giochetto di parole.cosa altrimenti?
> ma ti prendono spesso questi attacchi di schizofrenia o scherzi?
> ma il treno
> per l'off è sul binario 2?


il treno per l'off?

me la spieghi? mica l'ho capita...


----------



## Old Asudem (18 Marzo 2009)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> il treno per l'off?
> 
> me la spieghi? mica l'ho capita...



ma oggi non capisci niente??


----------



## Old Alexantro (18 Marzo 2009)

Off ne punti ne unti


----------



## brugola (18 Marzo 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> Off ne punti ne unti


gelato al cioccolato dolce e un pò salato


----------



## Old Asudem (18 Marzo 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> Off ne punti ne unti


mi passi un tiro perfavore?


----------



## Old alvise tonon (18 Marzo 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> sarei curioso di sapere quante sono le donzelle che cornificano in vacanza durante il viaggio di nozze
> x la serie chi ben comincia e' a meta' dell'opera


primato  al villaggio valtur di baia di conte ad alghero


----------



## brugola (18 Marzo 2009)

alvise tonon ha detto:


> primato al villaggio valtur di baia di conte ad alghero


ci sono andata anche io


----------



## Old Alexantro (18 Marzo 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> mi passi un tiro perfavore?


 col cazzo
con quello che costa sta roba devo pure dividerla con te?
ma neanche morto


----------



## Old Alexantro (18 Marzo 2009)

alvise tonon ha detto:


> primato al villaggio valtur di baia di conte ad alghero


 e te come lo sai mandrillaccio che nn sei altro


----------



## Old Asudem (18 Marzo 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> col cazzo
> con quello che costa sta roba devo pure dividerla con te?
> ma neanche morto


chi fuma da solo si strozza


----------



## Old Alexantro (18 Marzo 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> chi fuma da solo si strozza


 interessante


----------



## Old alvise tonon (18 Marzo 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> spiace ma avrei *esatto* (?il participio del verbo esigere?)
> le guardie del corpo








 il termine esattoria deriva da lì


----------



## Old alvise tonon (18 Marzo 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> e te come lo sai mandrillaccio che nn sei altro


----------



## Old Alexantro (18 Marzo 2009)

mi ricordo un vecchio telefilm anni 80 con protagonista jerry cala' che faceva il capovillaggio playboy......


----------



## Verena67 (18 Marzo 2009)

Come no!
Puntatone con Claudio Amendola che faceva il giocatore (della Roma) e scappava con la Venier, mentre Calà impalmava la Ferrari...!


----------



## Old Alexantro (18 Marzo 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Come no!
> Puntatone con Claudio Amendola che faceva il giocatore (della Roma) e scappava con la Venier, mentre Calà impalmava la Ferrari...!


 esatto
c'era anche in quella serie teocoli e altre guest star che nn ricordo
si chiamava "professione vacanze" e fu girato in un villaggio vicino monopoli se non sbaglio


----------



## Verena67 (18 Marzo 2009)

Già, anche se la spacciavano per Sardegna.

Io ricordo Gegia.


----------



## Old Alexantro (18 Marzo 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Già, anche se la spacciavano per Sardegna.
> 
> Io ricordo Gegia.


 gegia
la compianta jenny tamburi e quell'attore sardo piccolino (nn ricordo il nome) che si vedeva spesso in quelle commediole anni 80


----------



## Old amarax (18 Marzo 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Come no!
> Puntatone con Claudio Amendola che faceva il giocatore (della Roma) e scappava con la *Venier,* mentre Calà impalmava la *Ferrar*i...!


 
Lì avevano le loro labbra...un pò sottili. Poi si sono rivolte allo stesso chirurgo estetico che le ha "rifatte" uguali e proprio bene. In particolare a me piace la Ferrari.


----------



## Old Shine (18 Marzo 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> recentemente mi sono imbattuto x svariati motivi in un gruppo di animatori turistici che operano in vari villaggi (a sharm) che mi hanno riferito una cosuccia di cui vagamente ero gia a conoscenza.....cioe che c'e' questa propensione x molte donne che si recano in vacanza col proprio compagno o marito di tradire sul posto nonostante la presenza del consorte.....addirittura si organizzano giochi e passatempi x soli uomini del villaggio x tenerli distratti mentre si intrattengono le mogli
> Mi hanno detto che forse l'aria diversa del luogo lontano magari esotico e suggestivo,l'aitanza dell'animatore e altre cose portano a questa cosa.....
> ripeto non  era x me una novita e nn mi sono stupito nel sentire tutto cio' ma nn sapevo nei dettagli come funzionava....
> voi ne eravate a conoscenza?


A Sharm non solo gli animatori, anche i camerieri. L'ultima volta che sono andata mio marito faceva il pisolino pomeridiano con i bambini ed io restavo in piscina. Vari egiziani, anche molto carini, ci hanno provato  raccontandomi che ci sono donne che tornano sempre nello stesso posto per loro. Mentre i mariti fanno snorking le mogli si divertono con loro.
Una volta chiarito che io non non avevo bisogno di fare 2500 km per una Scxxxxx sono entrata in amicizia e mi hanno raccontato di tutto.
D'altro canto però nello stesso albergo c'erano parecchie russe tra cui una, niente male,  che, guarda caso, proprio quando c'era mio marito d'avanti raccoglievaquancosa da terra mostrandosi sempre a 90°. 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Ebbene anche i mariti con le russe non scherzano, mi hanno riferito sempre i camerieri. Auesto perchè ai camerieri piacciono di più le italiane, così le russe si consolano con i mariti.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (18 Marzo 2009)

amarax ha detto:


> Lì avevano le loro labbra...un pò sottili. Poi si sono rivolte allo stesso chirurgo estetico che le ha "rifatte" uguali e proprio bene. In particolare a me piace la Ferrari.


Oh poveretta ...soffro per lei ogni volta che la vedo. Sembra abbia un pezzo di carpaccio al posto del labbro...


----------



## Old amarax (18 Marzo 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Oh poveretta ...soffro per lei ogni volta che la vedo. Sembra abbia un pezzo di carpaccio al posto del labbro...


La ricordi senza labbro superiore? Era strana... Certo meglio delle labbra a canotto che si vedono in giro...marini,parietti e moric . Non credi?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (18 Marzo 2009)

amarax ha detto:


> La ricordi senza labbro superiore? Era strana... Certo meglio delle labbra a canotto che si vedono in giro...marini,parietti e moric . Non credi?


 Era molto carina e con una sua fisionomia unica.
Le labbra vengono rifatte con due tecniche lei ha usato quella del risvolto e non quella del riempimento ...le trovo raccapriccianti entrambe.


----------



## Old amarax (18 Marzo 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Era molto carina e con una sua fisionomia unica.
> Le labbra vengono rifatte con due tecniche lei ha usato quella del risvolto e non quella del riempimento ...le trovo raccapriccianti entrambe.


Risvolto?  

	
	
		
		
	


	








   questa non la sapevo!


----------



## Minerva (18 Marzo 2009)

come francesca neri


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (18 Marzo 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> come francesca neri


 Sì e la Mara Venier e altre ...orribili.


Principalmente non capisco perché debbano essere considerati belli solo certi particolari e non altri.

Basta leggere le chiacchiera tra noi per scoprire che c'è chi ama uomini alti e chi no, chi muscolosi, chi robusti e chi gracili ...sarà ben lo stesso per gli uomini.
Trovo assurdo inseguire certi stereotipi.
Tra l'altro da parte di attrici che con determinate caratteristiche già avevano avuto successo o di donne che con quel volto avevano fatto innamorare il compagno.


----------



## Miciolidia (19 Marzo 2009)

*alex*



Alexantro ha detto:


> recentemente mi sono imbattuto x svariati motivi in un gruppo di animatori turistici che operano in vari villaggi (a sharm) che mi hanno riferito una cosuccia di cui vagamente ero gia a conoscenza.....cioe che c'e' questa propensione x molte donne che si recano in vacanza col proprio compagno o marito di tradire sul posto nonostante la presenza del consorte.....addirittura si organizzano giochi e passatempi x soli uomini del villaggio x tenerli distratti mentre si intrattengono le mogli
> Mi hanno detto che forse l'aria diversa del luogo lontano magari esotico e suggestivo,l'aitanza dell'animatore e altre cose portano a questa cosa.....
> ripeto non  era x me una novita e nn mi sono stupito nel sentire tutto cio' ma nn sapevo nei dettagli come funzionava....
> voi ne eravate a conoscenza?


no, non la sapevo, non amo i villaggi turisti quindi non li ho mai frequentati.

pero' non mi stupisce sta cosa, anzi......

già uno che deve organizzare il mio divertimento mi irrita al punto che lo caccierei in acqua soffocandolo.


2. l'idea di dover sopporare la sua voce per forza.

3. magari  è anch cretino.

4. non tutti possono essere fiorello e non sempre ho avrei voglia di reggerlo soparrtttutto in vacanza.

5. *e andiamo al punto* :se io e il mio cmpagno andiamo in un posto dove ci _orgazzano_ il divertimento significa che siamo arrivati alla frutta, e questo i gestori lo sanno....lo sapete anche voi..


quindi...io gestore che faccio? organizziamo loro il tempo loro _che pagano _per essere sollevati da certi impiccci..la comunità aiuta.e il cliente torna.





uno dono alla moglie e uno al marito

e il divertimento è sicuro e garantito


----------



## Old Becco (19 Marzo 2009)

... ma una tipa per mettere le corna al marito deve proprio andare fino a Sharm?
vabbè.... sarà il clima, le disponibilità di tempo, l'esposizione del corpo, e la tentazione di "una bota e via". E i poveri garzoni del macellaio, che ci stanno a fare? 
O forse è la globalizzazione del caxxo!
Becco


----------



## Verena67 (19 Marzo 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Tra l'altro da parte di attrici che con determinate caratteristiche già avevano avuto successo o di donne che con quel volto avevano fatto innamorare il compagno.


già, l'innamoramento, questo sconosciuto.

Una volta capitava...uomo incontrava ragazza...si innamorava del suo volto, della sua essenza. Partiva una storia...poi magari finiva....pero' era una storia vera, con batticuori, fantasie, qualche illusione...

Oggi capita piu' di rado, mi sembra. Sono tutti in caccia, nessuno conclude...metti che ci sia un'altra preda piu' nuova e migliore in giro....e poi perché fermarsi?


----------



## Verena67 (19 Marzo 2009)

Becco ha detto:


> ... ma una tipa per mettere le corna al marito deve proprio andare fino a Sharm?
> vabbè.... sarà il clima, le disponibilità di tempo, l'esposizione del corpo, e la tentazione di "una bota e via". E i poveri garzoni del macellaio, che ci stanno a fare?
> O forse è la globalizzazione del caxxo!
> Becco


 
un po' quello. Un po' che il macellaio poi te lo ritrovi tra i piedi, e non è cosa.


----------



## Verena67 (19 Marzo 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> no, non la sapevo, non amo i villaggi turisti quindi non li ho mai frequentati.
> 
> pero' non mi stupisce sta cosa, anzi......
> 
> ...


concordo su tutto, pero' il villaggio ha senso se è tranquilllo (mai in alta stagione!), familiare, e ti lascia libero di fare quello che vuoi. La mia unica esperienza è stata in questo senso...! Magnifica natura in Sardegna, veramente un gran vacanza!!


----------



## Old Alexantro (19 Marzo 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> 5. *e andiamo al punto* :se io e il mio cmpagno andiamo in un posto dove ci _orgazzano_ il divertimento significa che siamo arrivati alla frutta, e questo i gestori lo sanno....lo sapete anche voi..
> 
> 
> quindi...io gestore che faccio? organizziamo loro il tempo loro _che pagano _per essere sollevati da certi impiccci..la comunità aiuta.e il cliente torna.


 quindi da quel che scrivi tutte le coppie che scelgono un villaggio turistico x le vacanze sono alla frutta?
naaaaa mica vero
secondo me i motivi del tradimento sul luogo di vacanze e' che principalmente l'occasione fa l'uomo (o la donna in questo caso) ladro


----------



## Old Shine (20 Marzo 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> no, non la sapevo, non amo i villaggi turisti quindi non li ho mai frequentati.
> 
> pero' non mi stupisce sta cosa, anzi......
> 
> ...


Io tendenzialmente odio i villaggi, ma da quando ho figli è praticamente un must perchè loro si divertono ed io posso stare un pò tranquilla con mio marito.
Comunque domani parto e vi saprò dire 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Mi raccomando fate i bravi.


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (20 Marzo 2009)

Shine ha detto:


> Io tendenzialmente odio i villaggi, ma da quando ho figli è praticamente un must perchè loro si divertono ed io posso stare un pò tranquilla con mio marito.
> Comunque domani parto e vi saprò dire
> 
> 
> ...


 dove vai?


----------



## soleluna80 (20 Marzo 2009)

Shine ha detto:


> Io tendenzialmente odio i villaggi, ma da quando ho figli è praticamente un must perchè loro si divertono ed io posso stare un pò tranquilla con mio marito.
> Comunque domani parto e vi saprò dire
> 
> 
> ...


 
beata te! buone vacanze


----------



## Old Shine (20 Marzo 2009)

Diciamo che se sognate mari cristallini e palme....siete fuori strada...
Curiosona....


----------



## soleluna80 (20 Marzo 2009)

Shine ha detto:


> Diciamo che se sognate mari cristallini e palme....siete fuori strada...
> Curiosona....


 
beh, beata te lo stesso


----------



## Old Asudem (20 Marzo 2009)

Shine ha detto:


> Diciamo che se sognate mari cristallini e palme....siete fuori strada...
> Curiosona....


quindi niente jamaica e big bamboo??


----------



## soleluna80 (20 Marzo 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> quindi niente jamaica e big bamboo??


sempre a quello pensi..


----------



## Old Asudem (20 Marzo 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> sempre a quello pensi..


io?? 

	
	
		
		
	


	








restavo solo in tema


----------



## soleluna80 (20 Marzo 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> io??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


seeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Old Asudem (20 Marzo 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> seeeeeeeeeee


----------



## soleluna80 (20 Marzo 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


>








 ma lo so che 6 innocente come una bimba di 3 anni


----------



## Old Asudem (20 Marzo 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> ma lo so che 6 innocente come una bimba di 3 anni


non so se è un complimento o un insulto


----------



## soleluna80 (20 Marzo 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> non so se è un complimento o un insulto


 
ai posteri l'ardua sentenza


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (20 Marzo 2009)

Shine ha detto:


> Diciamo che se sognate mari cristallini e palme....siete fuori strada...
> Curiosona....


 diciamo che per sharm è troppo presto...
questo è periodo per le ultime settimane bianche o per iniziare a godere della primavera nelle città d'arte


----------



## Old Asudem (20 Marzo 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> ai posteri l'ardua sentenza


6 1 racchia


----------



## soleluna80 (20 Marzo 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> 6 1 racchia


anche tu!


----------



## Old Alexantro (20 Marzo 2009)

Shine ha detto:


> Diciamo che se sognate mari cristallini e palme....siete fuori strada...
> Curiosona....


 ho capito
vai al borneo allora


----------



## Old Alexantro (20 Marzo 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> diciamo che per sharm è troppo presto...
> questo è periodo per le ultime settimane bianche o per iniziare a godere della primavera nelle città d'arte


 invece da quel che so io x sharm e' il momento giusto


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (20 Marzo 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> invece da quel che so io x sharm e' il momento giusto


 ancora una 15ina di giorni


----------



## Miciolidia (20 Marzo 2009)

*ema*



emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> ancora una 15ina di giorni



ma sono reali quei pacchetti che ti danno per 2 persone TUTTO compreso 520 euro?


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (20 Marzo 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> ma sono reali quei pacchetti che ti danno per 2 persone TUTTO compreso 520 euro?


 ciao micia....a sharm non lo so però l'anno che mi son sposata, poichè se ne andavano già un casino di soldi, decidemmo di prenotare last minute una vacanza all inclusive ad hammamet, in una struttura che descrivevano come fantastica; dal 12 al 19 agosto 325 a persona, compreso di volo e l'albergo era da mille e una notte.....le escursioni, ovviamente a parte


----------



## Old Shine (20 Marzo 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> ancora una 15ina di giorni


Io consiglierei di aspettare metà maggio se si vuole stare veramente bene. Io sono stata a fine aprile, fuori caldo ma acqua freddina, dopo 10 minuti dovevo uscire. Una mia amica è lì ora, non mi ha dato retta, e dice che c'è vento ed acqua fredda.


----------



## Old Shine (20 Marzo 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> diciamo che per sharm è troppo presto...
> questo è periodo per le ultime settimane bianche o per iniziare a godere della primavera nelle città d'arte


----------



## Old Shine (20 Marzo 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> quindi niente jamaica e big bamboo??


Come dice mio marito quando propongo di andare a Cuba..."ssssìììììì con te?", ovvero se dovessi andare in Giamaica col cavolo che ci vado con la famiglia!!!!


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (20 Marzo 2009)

Shine ha detto:


> Come dice mio marito quando propongo di andare a Cuba..."ssssìììììì con te?", ovvero se dovessi andare in Giamaica col cavolo che ci vado con la famiglia!!!!


 settimana tra donne? vacanza separate?


----------



## Old Shine (20 Marzo 2009)

Nono, mica vado in pasticceria quando sono a dieta... Fedele sì ma martire no eh?


----------



## Miciolidia (20 Marzo 2009)

http://www.tui.it/vacation/result.a...ombined&TrackingCode=TuiGoogleContentCombined


di sta roba c'è da fidarsi?

290 a persoma tutto cmpreso..magari nche un bella bomba da gaza.


----------



## Old Shine (20 Marzo 2009)

Non so che dire, io fossi in te cercherei le offerte direttamente nei siti dei tuouring operator tipo I viaggi del Turchese che costa poco, Eden, Teorema...
I prezzi sono bassi ed almeno sei più tranquilla, io di solito faccio così.


----------



## Miciolidia (20 Marzo 2009)

Shine ha detto:


> Non so che dire, io fossi in te cercherei le offerte direttamente nei siti dei tuouring operator tipo I viaggi del Turchese che costa poco, Eden, Teorema...I prezzi sono bassi ed almeno sei più tranquilla, io di solito faccio così.



grazie schine!


----------



## Old Alexantro (20 Marzo 2009)

fate del sano sesso con gente di colore allora


----------



## Old Asudem (20 Marzo 2009)

fate del sesso colorato con gente sana


----------



## Old Shine (20 Marzo 2009)

Fate sesso casaligo con patner usato, ma ben tenuto ed in ottime condizioni.
Sempre revisionato.


----------



## Old Alexantro (20 Marzo 2009)

fate del sesso vietcong con musi gialli del vietnam


----------



## Old Shine (20 Marzo 2009)

Cambogiani fa uguale?


----------



## Old Alexantro (20 Marzo 2009)

Shine ha detto:


> Cambogiani fa uguale?


 no
sono dei perdenti


----------



## Nobody (20 Marzo 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> *sarei curioso di sapere quante sono le donzelle che cornificano in vacanza durante il viaggio di nozze*
> x la serie chi ben comincia e' a meta' dell'opera


 Un mio collega ha divorziato dopo il viaggio di nozze, proprio per quel motivo...


----------



## Old Alexantro (20 Marzo 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Un mio collega ha divorziato dopo il viaggio di nozze, proprio per quel motivo...


 queste cose rinverdiscono il cuore e lo spirito


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (20 Marzo 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Un mio collega ha divorziato dopo il viaggio di nozze, proprio per quel motivo...


 una collega venti minuti dopo che a nave era salpata ha scoperto che il neomaritino aveva pagato la crociera alll'amante, alloggiata 2 stanze più avanti della loro


----------



## Nobody (20 Marzo 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> *queste cose* rinverdiscono il cuore e lo spirito


 e poi sono utili per appendere i festoni a Natale ...


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (20 Marzo 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> queste cose rinverdiscono il cuore e lo spirito


 ale, scusa, quanti anni hai?


----------



## Old Alexantro (20 Marzo 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> e poi sono utili per appendere i festoni a Natale ...


 pero' ti devi abbassare ogni qual volta varchi una porta


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (20 Marzo 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> e poi sono utili per appendere i festoni a Natale ...


io a natale solo palle niente festoni


----------



## Nobody (20 Marzo 2009)

*E' inutile, non c'è proprio limite...*



emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> una collega venti minuti dopo che a nave era salpata ha scoperto che il neomaritino aveva pagato la crociera alll'amante, alloggiata 2 stanze più avanti della loro


 ... la specie umana è trombereccia...


----------



## Nobody (20 Marzo 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> pero' ti devi abbassare ogni qual volta varchi una porta


 Le comodità si pagano...


----------



## Old Alexantro (20 Marzo 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> ale, scusa, quanti anni hai?


 27 quasi 28
ma pecccche???


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (20 Marzo 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> ... la specie umana è trombereccia...




























  ma che poi devi dire che il maritino e l'amante erano colleghi tra loro con studio neo stesso fabbricato, quindi la cosa poteva andare avanti per una vita....cacchio ci voleva a rinunciare di vedersi per una settimana.-10 gg?


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (20 Marzo 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> 27 quasi 28
> ma pecccche???


 così, per andare un po' OT


----------



## Nobody (20 Marzo 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> io a natale solo palle niente festoni


 Non mi aspettavo un pelo meno, da te


----------



## Old Alexantro (20 Marzo 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> così, per andare un po' OT


 ah
vabbuo
sono un bimbo ancora
come mi ha scritto qualcuno qua


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (20 Marzo 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Non mi aspettavo un pelo meno, da te


 spero di non averti deluso


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (20 Marzo 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> ah
> vabbuo
> sono un bimbo ancora
> come mi ha scritto qualcuno qua


credo di avertelo scritto proprio io, mi sa....ma nn ne son sicura


----------



## Nobody (20 Marzo 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> ma che poi devi dire che il maritino e l'amante erano colleghi tra loro con studio neo stesso fabbricato, quindi la cosa poteva andare avanti per una vita....cacchio ci voleva a rinunciare di vedersi per una settimana.-10 gg?


 la gatta presciolosa fece i figli ciechi...


----------



## Nobody (20 Marzo 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> spero di non averti deluso


 Semmai il contrario...


----------



## Old Alexantro (20 Marzo 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> credo di avertelo scritto proprio io, mi sa....ma nn ne son sicura


 ah me l'ha scritto piu di un utente
nn ricordo di te sinceramente
cmq fa niente
fa parte del gioco


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (20 Marzo 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> la gatta presciolosa fece i figli ciechi...


eh già...la fortuna è cieca, ma la sfi.ga ci vede benissimo


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (20 Marzo 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Semmai il contrario...


----------



## Nobody (20 Marzo 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> eh già...la fortuna è cieca, ma la sfi.ga ci vede benissimo


 Però portarsi l'amante in viaggio di nozze è davvero cercarsela...


----------



## Nobody (20 Marzo 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


>


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (20 Marzo 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Però portarsi l'amante in viaggio di nozze è davvero cercarsela...


 io non sono mai stata in crociera, ma credo che una nave come ambiente sia + piccola di un intero villaggio


----------



## Nobody (20 Marzo 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> *io non sono mai stata in crociera*, ma credo che una nave come ambiente sia + piccola di un intero villaggio


 Nemmeno io, le odio... non so, non sopporto neanche i villaggi turistici. Ed ora ho imparato un altro buon motivo per starci alla larga


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (20 Marzo 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Nemmeno io, le odio... non so, non sopporto neanche i villaggi turistici. Ed ora ho imparato un altro buon motivo per starci alla larga


 vacanze separate MM, vacanze separate


----------



## Nobody (20 Marzo 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> vacanze separate MM, vacanze separate


 Occhio non vede, cuore non duole...


----------



## Old Asudem (20 Marzo 2009)

_mare profumo di mare
sento che sto lasciandomi andare
questo mare che cosa può fare
io non lo sapevo ma sento di amare...._


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (20 Marzo 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> _mare profumo di mare_
> _sento che sto lasciandomi andare_
> _questo mare che cosa può fare_
> _io non lo sapevo ma sento di amare...._


con l'amore io posso giocare è colpa del mare del cielo e del mare....


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (20 Marzo 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Occhio non vede, cuore non duole...


 testa non brucia


----------



## Old Alexantro (20 Marzo 2009)

quanto odiavo love boat.......
una volta ricordo che all'asilo presi a schiaffi un mio compagnuccio colpevole di aver fatto un disegnino con la "barca dell'amore" prendendo spunto dal telefilm


----------



## Old Alexantro (20 Marzo 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> testa non brucia


 cuore non cucia (non vuol dire un cazzo ma era x fare la rima)


----------



## Old Asudem (20 Marzo 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> quanto odiavo love boat.......
> una volta ricordo che all'asilo presi a schiaffi un mio compagnuccio colpevole di aver fatto un disegnino con la "barca dell'amore" prendendo spunto dal telefilm


se l'avessi fatto a me ti avrei usato come parabordo


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (20 Marzo 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> se l'avessi fatto a me ti avrei usato come parabordo


anche io...a me piaceva love boat


----------



## Old Asudem (20 Marzo 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> anche io...a me piaceva love boat


ma non per quello 

	
	
		
		
	


	




un bambino che mi prendesse a schiaffi finirebbe male


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (20 Marzo 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma non per quello
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 violenta....


----------



## Old Alexantro (20 Marzo 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> violenta....


 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UmyIg0109_0&feature=related


----------



## Nobody (20 Marzo 2009)

*Questa la cantava la sposina...*



Asudem ha detto:


> _mare profumo di mare_
> _sento che sto lasciandomi andare_
> _questo mare che cosa può fare_
> _io non lo sapevo ma sento di amare...._


... mentre il bastardo cazziava la randa...


----------



## Old Asudem (20 Marzo 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> ... mentre il bastardo cazziava la randa...


cazziava?? 

	
	
		
		
	


	




ma che cazzo dici..?


----------



## Nobody (20 Marzo 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> quanto odiavo love boat.......
> *una volta ricordo che all'asilo presi a schiaffi un mio compagnuccio colpevole di aver fatto un disegnino con la "barca dell'amore" prendendo spunto dal telefilm*




















A me piaceva Hazzard... soprattutto la cugina di Bo e Luke...


----------



## Old Alexantro (20 Marzo 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> A me piaceva Hazzard... soprattutto la cugina di Bo e Luke...


 Hazzard lo guardavo volentieri anche io
ricordo che c'era un periodo che entravo dentro la 126 di mia nonna passando dal finestrino


----------



## Nobody (20 Marzo 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> cazziava??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Una i di troppo per render meglio l'immagine... uff, ti segnalo!


----------



## Old Asudem (20 Marzo 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> A me piaceva Hazzard... soprattutto la cugina di Bo e Luke...


nessuno guardava la famiglia bradford e arnold? 

	
	
		
		
	


	













e i film porno su telereporter il venerdì sera??


----------



## Nobody (20 Marzo 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> Hazzard lo guardavo volentieri anche io
> ricordo che c'era un periodo che entravo dentro la 126 di mia nonna passando dal finestrino








Gleil'avevi disegnata la bandiera della confederazione sul tettuccio?


----------



## Old Asudem (20 Marzo 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Una i di troppo *per render meglio l'immagine*... uff, ti segnalo!


perchè non ammetti semplicemente l'errore?


----------



## Nobody (20 Marzo 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> nessuno guardava la famiglia bradford e arnold?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 La famiglia bradford l'avrei sterminata volentieri, assieme a quella della casa della prateria...


----------



## Old Asudem (20 Marzo 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> La famiglia bradford l'avrei sterminata volentieri, assieme a quella della casa della prateria...


la casa nella prateria era orrenda ....
la più simpatica era nelly


----------



## Nobody (20 Marzo 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> perchè non ammetti semplicemente l'errore?


 perchè dopo dovrei ucciderti


----------



## Nobody (20 Marzo 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> la casa nella prateria era orrenda ....
> la più simpatica era nelly


non ricordo i nomi, quella più odiosa era la sorella con le treccine...


----------



## Old Alexantro (20 Marzo 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> nessuno guardava la famiglia bradford e arnold?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 il cast di arnold non ha fatto una bella fine
l'attrice che faceva kimberly e' morta d'eroina
willis fu arrestato x una rapina a mano armata non so dove e anche arnold (gary coleman) ebbe guai con la giustizia xche cerco' di uccidere l'ex moglie mi pare


----------



## Old Asudem (20 Marzo 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> non ricordo i nomi, quella più odiosa era la sorella con le treccine...


nelly era la bambina bionda cattiva che finiva sempre male... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




dimmi che guardavi anche dallas e ti sposo


----------



## Old Asudem (20 Marzo 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> il cast di arnold non ha fatto una bella fine
> l'attrice che faceva kimberly e' morta d'eroina
> willis fu arrestato x una rapina a mano armata non so dove e anche arnold (gary coleman) ebbe guai con la giustizia xche cerco' di uccidere l'ex moglie mi pare


va be che il telefim faceva cagare ma mi sembra eccessivo....


----------



## Old Alexantro (20 Marzo 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> va be che il telefim faceva cagare ma mi sembra eccessivo....


 hanno fatto veramente quella fine
aggiungo che l'attrice che faceva kimberly aveva intrapreso la strada dei film hard


----------



## Old Asudem (20 Marzo 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> hanno fatto veramente quella fine
> aggiungo che l'attrice che faceva kimberly aveva intrapreso la strada dei film hard


evvabbè.
Ognuno sceglie la propria strada.


----------



## Old irresponsabile (20 Marzo 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> nessuno guardava la famiglia bradford e arnold?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


su teleritmo al sabato erano migliori....


----------



## Miciolidia (20 Marzo 2009)

Shine ha detto:


> Fate sesso casaligo con patner usato, ma ben tenuto ed in ottime condizioni.
> Sempre revisionato.








  ma va là 

	
	
		
		
	


	








   pessimi consigli che dai


----------



## Miciolidia (20 Marzo 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> evvabbè.
> Ognuno sceglie la propria strada.


il muro.


----------



## Miciolidia (20 Marzo 2009)

*ema*



emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> una collega venti minuti dopo che a nave era salpata ha scoperto che il neomaritino aveva pagato la crociera alll'amante, alloggiata 2 stanze più avanti della loro


madddai.....ci devo credre?


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (20 Marzo 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> madddai.....ci devo credre?


 giurin giurello...si si


----------



## Miciolidia (20 Marzo 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> quanto odiavo love boat.......
> una volta ricordo che all'asilo presi a schiaffi un mio compagnuccio colpevole di aver fatto un disegnino con la "barca dell'amore" prendendo spunto dal telefilm


----------



## Miciolidia (20 Marzo 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> giurin giurello...si si



roba da matti....


ma stanno ancora nello steso office'


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (20 Marzo 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> roba da matti....
> 
> 
> ma stanno ancora nello steso office'


 studio nello stesso palazzo ancora, per quel che so


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (20 Marzo 2009)

A questo punto sorge spontanea una domanda: che ci fa sto thread in confessionale?


----------



## Old Alexantro (22 Marzo 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> A questo punto sorge spontanea una domanda: che ci fa sto thread in confessionale?


 xche io confesso che non sapevo di sto porcilaio andante nei villaggi turistici
ecco xche e' qua
e' una mia confessione ...poi si e' leggermente ampliata la discussione


----------



## Old Asudem (22 Marzo 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> xche io confesso che non sapevo di sto porcilaio andante nei villaggi turistici
> ecco xche e' qua
> e' una mia confessione ...poi si e' leggermente ampliata la discussione



confesso che non so se mangiare pasta o riso oggi..


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (22 Marzo 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> confesso che non so se mangiare pasta o riso oggi..


anello di riso con scampi


----------



## Old Alexantro (22 Marzo 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> confesso che non so se mangiare pasta o riso oggi..


 confesso che anni fa qualche canna me la sono fatta......


----------



## Old reale (22 Marzo 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> confesso che non so se mangiare pasta o riso oggi..


 confesso che non so se mangiare o no oggi...


----------



## Old Alexantro (22 Marzo 2009)

confesso che non so se urinare oggi....
mo ci penso


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (22 Marzo 2009)

reale ha detto:


> confesso che non so se mangiare o no oggi...


almeno la torta....


----------



## Old Asudem (22 Marzo 2009)

stiamo inzozzando il confessionale.
scendiamo subito ai piani bassi


----------



## Old Alexantro (22 Marzo 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> stiamo inzozzando il confessionale.
> scendiamo subito ai piani bassi


 stiamo inzozzando il MIO topic
xche e' robbbbba mia ....


----------



## Old reale (22 Marzo 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> almeno la torta....


 visto che il proprietario del thread ha dato il benestare rispondo...

nessuno me l'ha fatta o me la farà...tristissimo comprarmela da solo e mangiarla...


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (22 Marzo 2009)

reale ha detto:


> visto che il proprietario del thread ha dato il benestare rispondo...
> 
> nessuno me l'ha fatta o me la farà...tristissimo comprarmela da solo e mangiarla...


----------



## Old reale (22 Marzo 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


>


non piangere...non piango io..... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




e poi alle 9 di stamattina gli auguri da V. li ho ricevuti...


----------



## Old Alexantro (22 Marzo 2009)

reale ha detto:


> visto che il proprietario del thread ha dato il benestare rispondo...
> 
> nessuno me l'ha fatta o me la farà...tristissimo comprarmela da solo e mangiarla...


 devo chiamare il notaio prima


----------



## Old reale (22 Marzo 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> devo chiamare il notaio prima


 vuoi invalidarmi la vincita?


----------



## Old Alexantro (22 Marzo 2009)

reale ha detto:


> vuoi invalidarmi la vincita?


 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pPdTHkLpdqo





chi se la ricorda sta qua?
io avevo 10 anni e me la ricordo perfettamente


----------



## Old reale (22 Marzo 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pPdTHkLpdqo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 sei anche tu sulla quarantina? 

	
	
		
		
	


	




io la ricordo...ogni giovedì dovevo sorbirmi mike...una televisione sola e non c'erano alternative....


----------



## Old Alexantro (22 Marzo 2009)

reale ha detto:


> sei anche tu sulla quarantina?


 se sta puntata dovrebbe essere del 1990 o del 1991 o ho scritto che avevo 10 anni ai tempi
saro sulla 60ina


----------

